# Long 680 DTC tire matching



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

I had to have a front tire replaced on my 680DTC. The new tire has about 3" treads and the other front, age unknown, about 1". Replacing it would throw off the size ratio between front and rear. The owners manual cautions about retaining the ratio when changing tires. Keeping the old usable tire and shaving 2" from the new $200 tire would keep size ratio in balance. Am I stuck with this nonsensical solution?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

No! It is common for front tires on a four wheel drive to wear out at about the rate of three to four sets of front tires to one set of rear tires. Just match both front tires to the original size, and as a pair, as best you can. Then do not operate in four wheel drive on hard surfaces. 
I suspect the rationale that Long uses is because in their principle market these tractors are operated on the highways, and the operators do not remember to shift out of four wheel drive on hard surfaces.


----------



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

" I had to have a front tire replaced on my 680DTC.. ....."

Thank you for your suggestion/explanation. It's another $200 tire, but probably the way I'll go.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think that would better than busting up the front end. In my previous career, we would try and match up tires the best we could. New front tire pretty much meant two new front tires. Don't throw out the worn tire that is still good, you may need it in the future to match up the front tires again in the future.


----------



## massey360 (Jul 12, 2015)

Good thought. I'm guessing I would have had it pitched. Thanks for the wake-up.


----------

